# Apiguard vs HopGuard



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Apiguard = win.
I hear hopguard can build a resistance. Just what I heard tho


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

TheRatLover said:


> Also, can the Honey Deep be left on while using Apiguard?


If you plan to extract the honey, then I believe the answer is no. If the honey is for the bees to consume, it should be ok.
Not a huge difference in trips to the hive between the two products. Apiguard = 2, Hopguard = 3. Both use naturally occurring compounds. I haven't heard anything about resistance developing with either. I think it is mainly....choose your poison....literally and figuratively.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

We use Apigaurd every fall it has a cleansing effect on the hive. I just don't know how good it will work with the summer temps and the amount of brood in the hive. As far as the honey take it off . I could never get a good mite drop with Hopgaurd .


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

Trevor Mansell said:


> We use Apigaurd every fall it has a cleansing effect on the hive. I just don't know how good it will work with the summer temps and the amount of brood in the hive. As far as the honey take it off . I could never get a good mite drop with Hopgaurd .


Quick question: So you treat in the Fall. If I live in San Diego, CA, can I wait to treat in the Fall? I heard Apiguard does not work well if used past July/August. However, isn't August an important month to have our honey deeps on in order to get honey?

Can someone explain how it works? When to start treatment, when it stops and when I can reapply the honey deeps...


----------



## Andy Miksa (May 27, 2012)

Reseachers have not found anything in Hopguard that will kill mites. Hopguard does work avery little. The better of the two is apiguard, but I would not use it as the instructions say. Apiguard is too strong. Put a tablespoon(end of your hive tool will work) in the brood chamber once a week for three weeks. ALL treatment that is used should be used once a week for three weeks. You see the first week the treatment will kill the surfuce mites the second week new brood will emrge and more mites are out to be killed with the second treatment and then the third week of treatment will clean up the remaining if you are lucky that the treatment you are useing works.


----------

